# Flea Market in Dubai... for kids stuff!!



## Alixx (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi there!

I have just seen that Dubai Flea Market with Dubai Mums Club is organizing a special kids edition... which is not run by kids, but you can actually buy & sell kids stuff!! :clap2:

how cool is that?

can't wait for that!!


----------

